# Apache 2 et prefPane Partage->Partage web



## an3k (21 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

Aujourd'hui, super motivé, je me suis re-compilé Apache et Php dans l'idée de les utiliser avec le prefPane des préférences système (marre de le démarrer en ligne de commande à chaque démarrage). J'ai donc fait mon installation, avec mes paquets tout ca, je teste: ca marche !

Du coup ensuite j'édite mon fichier /etc/httpd/httpd.conf  pour qu'il aille chercher ma nouvelle installation, mais lorsque je démarre le serveur, il continue de pointer vers la 1.3 !

dans le conf j'ai remplacé (entre autres) :

```
ServerRoot "/usr"
```
par:

```
ServerRoot "/usr/local/apache2"
```

Du coup je me demande si j'ai bien modifié le bon fichier, même si j'ai pas trop de doute... Quelqu'un a déjà réussi à faire ce genre de manip ?

Merci !


----------

